# fact, fiction, wives tale?



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

So I'm very new to all this so havent read anything in terms of research. Jst starting out really!
However, i did go to earls court's fertility show last year and just saw one seminar by fertility doctor. He claimed that the best way to get pregnant naturally is to have sex standing up in public, so that the man is anxious! My bf even asked him after in these exact words if our understanding of his talk was correct as well as how old sperm should be when doing this?!

What have others read? Legs in the air for 30 mins or standing up?

This 'expert' claimed that was dribbles down your leg is simply the sperm carrier and the sooner the sperm are free of this, the sooner they can start swimming to their goal.

Thoughts??


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Amy, I've not heard of that one, but if my hubby was trying to do the deed in public, I think he'd have the opposite problem!   - believe me I've tried every position and old wives tale - I would be down to the gps to check for ovulation and get your hubbys sperm checked - rule out any problems - best of luck 
Sheila


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, never heard that before! and not so sure it makes sense (altho I am not an expert!) 


I do know the sperm need a nice environment to swim in-which is why there are sperm friendly lubes to give them extra help!


I have heard lying down for 30mins is sufficent for sperm to get where they need to be. proping ur bum on a pillow just gets gravity to help in the process! 


Firstly I would get some conception vits for u both (pregicare/wellmans/wellwomans) so ur bodies are prepaired. Also, as said above see ur gp for sperm test, and blood tests for u.


Do u use anything like ov prediction kits/cllearblue fertility monitor? xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I heard that flipping yourself over onto you tummy after   is helpful.  Something to do with the angle the vaginal passage tilts at.  I think when you are on your back its easy to run out, putting your bum on a pillow levels it off kind of horizontally, but flipping onto your tummy tilts the vagina at such an angle that all the sperm is directed toward the uterus.

I have to say although I have all these body parts I have no idea which way they face  , and I haven't googled it, so I dont know if its true.... just passing on what I heard.


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Mandi moo flipping onto tummy I might give that a go, i wonder if it will help after iui basting or if the nurse will just think I am completely mental  .  Ps I LOVE that baby dance cigarette emoticon not seen that before  .


----------



## little_missAmy (Feb 22, 2012)

I found this video by Beth Kiley:
http://personalpathtopregnancy.com/blog/?p=98
 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------

